# Questions re: Club Intrawest sales process



## ZDJ (May 24, 2006)

Hi All,
Question for those of you with CI experience:  When you went on your discovery stay, what type of accomodation were you put in?  At Whistler were you placed in a Intrawest-developed, non-timeshare unit?  (i.e., a condo that was utilizing the Intrawest rental program)?  I'm definitely interested in the Whistler location, but want to make sure I know what I'm getting into.
Thanks,
ZDJ


----------



## tashamen (May 24, 2006)

ZDJ said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I'm definitely interested in the Whistler location



In case you aren't aware of it, CI owners have no "home" resort, so if you buy CI points they're not specifically for Whistler.

Sorry I can't help you with the rest of your question as we never went on a discovery stay.  We have some friends who did that at the Mont Tremblant location, and they were put up in one of the other Intrawest-owned properties there and not at Club Intrawest.  I think that's pretty common to those deals at many timeshares.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 24, 2006)

When you stay, you'll be put in several different kinds of rooms depending on what time of year you visit. You may stay in a hotel or Condo in town during the peak demand season for the clubs rooms. But during slower demand times you may be given a room at the club location. 

Please read the TUG advice for club Intrawest on the TUG advice page.  Link here 

Good Luck


----------



## OnMedic (May 26, 2006)

We did the discovery last year in Tremblant for an affordable anniverary weekend away. As mentioned, there is no home resort so everyone has the same reservation window for all the resorts.

We stayed at one of the intrawest branded Condo-Hotels. It was very nice, and in fact we are now considering purchasing a quarter at the resort which we stayed. Part of the CI sales pitch was that if you upgrade to any intrawest product in the future, your CI could be traded in for full credit. I am not sure if that includes buying resale...?


----------

